
Google plans to give slow websites a new badge of shame in Chrome - celliopia
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/11/20959865/google-chrome-slow-sites-badge-system-chrome-dev-summit-2019
======
jjohansson
Google does a really poor job of assessing page speed, especially for sites
with a lot of client-side processing.

Why would they think shaming sites is a good idea?

~~~
monkeydreams
Because they hope that it will drive the badged web pages to AMP?

~~~
sourdoughness
Ding ding ding! We have a winner, ladies and gentlemen!

------
ddingus
Slap that badge right on gmail then. It is terribly slow today, compared to
it's better days.

The app hides some, but not all of that slowness too.

Finally, I am not sure we need Google doing these kinds of things. I pretty
much do not want it.

Whether a given site responds in a timely way is not Googles call,
particularly when they are trying to own too much with AMP.

------
trcarney
Maybe I'm being naive but couldn't this be good for users. For instance, if a
page is taking forever to load and the slow badge comes up, the user would
know its not a connection issue.

------
cityzen
Should they also give their cloud services a badge of shame? Love how google
thinks they are the judge and jury of the internet yet they can’t go 6 months
without a major disruption.

------
moret1979
Previously, on Hacker News:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21508339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21508339)

------
olliej
How long until sites with non-amp content, non-google-analytics, and non-
google ad providers get flagged as being slow, even when they’re demonstrably
not?

------
vcoelho
Well, these badges are going to appear in a lot of Wordpress websites.

------
qwertox
They could start right off with the Android Developer documentation website.

~~~
thethirdone
It loads for me within 500ms. I don't think that is particularly slow.

~~~
qwertox
I envy you. Loading
[https://developer.android.com/reference/android/bluetooth/Bl...](https://developer.android.com/reference/android/bluetooth/BluetoothGattCallback#onReadRemoteRssi\(android.bluetooth.BluetoothGatt,%20int,%20int\))
takes about 13 seconds for me (until the desired topic is shown). And then the
page is usually scrolled to either too little or too much. That is on a 100
mbit connection.

